# Sheepshead Fishing - On the bottom or suspended?



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

All you sheepshead pro's out there, could you help me out? I fish for sheepshead once in a while off the pier here in NC, have caught a couple with the biggest about 8lbs...by no means a sheepshead specialist. The old guys I see out there that slay the sheepshead seem to keep their rigs (fishfinder) resting on the bottom. Is this the way to do it??? I always keep my rig (fishfinder with 2oz egg sinker and a 1 or 1.5 foot leader, sand flea for bait) suspended off the bottom next to the piling. I start maybe 2 feet off the bottom, then reel up a foot or so every 5' if no hits, until I cover all the water from the bottom to the top. I've caught some this way but wonder if I would catch more if I just kept my flea on the bottom???


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

forget sandfleas just find an oyster bar or some clams and use them...chum them up also if theres any barnacles or anything stuck to the piling take a flat shovel and scrape them off to create a chum slick

when we fish for them we use clams and we fish them on the bottom....we kill them everytime no problem


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*he might*

be fishing on a pier thats too high for that. There are some really good infor for sheephead in the fla section. Just do a search...and you should be able to fine something. Bait of choice for sheephead fidder craps....They love those things, :beer:


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, my 8+ lb'er came on a fiddler crab. Up here in NC they don't sell those things in bait shops like they do in Fla so when I want them I have to go dig them up in the marsh, which is way more time consuming than raking for fleas. If I really have a lot of time to waste, I'll bring a plastic bucket on a rope, fill it up half full with water, and bang/scrape the pier pilings below to chum the water and get barnacles for bait. 

I'm not a total novice at this, I've caught a fair share of sheepshead using the standard techniques just wondering what people who pier fish for sheeps thought about keeping the bait on the bottom the whole time??? The guys who kill them on the piers I go to leave their baits on the bottom in deep deep water (probably at least 20') directly underneath the pier, whereas I always suspend my baits next to the piling. Any more sheepshead pro's want to chime in with their opinion?


----------



## cotton (Mar 22, 2005)

Not an expert by any means, but I've had better luck here (Alabama) fishing straight down directly on the bottom. My bait of choice is live shrimp.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm no expert on this either, but in my experience, sheepshead are expert bait thieves, so I use a much shorter leader. No more than 6". And, ditto on the fiddlers.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*First off, Welcome*

Then, Where are you fishing in NC? Only reason I ask is thatI know of a few local places to get some pretty spectacular size fissler crabs for bait.

Anyhow, I have always used the tried and true two hook bottom rig when fishing for Sheepshead.
The only change I have ever made was to use a tear rop bottom sinker when fishing in the coquina rocks down accross from the Fort at Fort Fisher. I also use a long shank hook as it easier to remove from ther mouths.
Ive always done pretty well like this and the biggest I have caught was a little over ten pounds about 10 years ago. ( I really dont target them to much anymore unless Im spear fishing in the same area.)


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Yet again not a pro but I'm with Cotton. It seems to me that they are much easier to hook on live shrimp. Maybe because they have to chase them??? I don't know but I get more hook-ups percentage wise. Sandfleas seem to just melt off the hook. Fiddlers are the 2nd best and will probably get you the most sheephead if there is a lot of pinfish and etc around mommicking your bait. TO CATCH FIDDLERS FAST and EASY: cut 2 8' pieces of 1/4" plywood 4" wide now take an 8' 1"x1 and make 8 stakes. Fasten the stakes to the plywood. Leave 11/2" sticking above plywood. Take these a 0ut to the marsh make a v pointing toward the water below a colony, dig a hole big enough for your bait container in the apex. Drop in the container, walk to the waters edge then make a big circle to get behind the critters and herd them into your bait container. an extra set of fences and bigger bucketand a broom or paddle and your a commercial operator.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*greg12345*

I fish from the piers also and like them suspended more so than on the bottom. Actually from the pier or catwalk is the only place that I have ever fished for them. And no, I am not that good or don't consider myself as an expert either on fishing for them. I will tell people this....I have had the best/better of luck using the lightest weight that I could ever possibly imagine getting by with.

I use a graphite rod St. Croix. I am thinking that it may be too stiff, unlike a more fiberglass one that "gives" more.....like a more slower action bending throughout the blank. Now, I know that having the sensitivity is important when fishing for them:beer: :beer: and that is why I prefer a braided line. But the sheep can also feel "US" a lot more than I would like until I bury that hook in that bony jaw. Also I only use one hook on my rig. Don't know exactly why, just always have. Another thing that I was told by an OBXer, and that was when the water gets hotter more over in the summer, that sheeps aren't as agressive. That seems like that would be true when compared to just generally other fish.

I might have caught one in my life but I also have to add is that I haven't targeted them before much either. 

greg12345..is sent ya a personal mail, check it out if you can. Ok.

Does anyone out there know from the expert sheephead fisherman what action rod is favored when sheep fishing??

RT


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*fast action St. Croix's.....h3ll what do I know*

The rods I have used are St. Croix in different lengths.

7 ft, Model TC70MHF,Tidemaster/Inshore series, Med-Heavy action, fast taper (mostly bends in the top third of blank) SC II graphite, 10-20# line, 1/2- 1 1/2 oz. lure, 

7 1/2 ft. Model PM76MHF, Premeire series Med-Heavy action, fast taper (same as the rod above, mostly bends in the top third of blank) SC II graphite, 15-30# line, 1/2-3oz. lure, (This is an older rod. It had the burgandy wrapping that matches the older colored Abu 7000c3's.

Any comments about what I am using or think I should consider something different then lets talk and I'll ponder.    

RT


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I just use a tiny shinamo bass reel loaded with 8# test (50# braid shock) on a old cheap 6' light okuma bass rod. I snell a 1/0 standard J hook onto 40# flouro and tie a barrell swivel onto the other end with a palomar then attach to braid (8" between the hook and swivel below 1/2 oz egg sinker). I use fresh shrimp and cast directly into the rocks and pray I don't get hung up (usually I do)


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use either a 6ft fast action medium spinning rod or a 5'6" fast action medium bait casting rod. The fast tip is key in my opinion, the more sensitivity the better - I try to get away with the lightest tackle possible...just strong enough to horse 'em away from the pilings once they're hooked. Reel is usually spooled with 15-20lb powerpro or 12lb fluoro with a ~2oz egg sinker above a small swivel then a 1foot 25-30lb fluoro leader and a size 2 or 1 j-hook. 

Variables I have found that influence how many I get are:

(1) Water Temps/Time of Year: definitely a lot easier to catch in the spring when the water temps are just starting to warm up than in the late summer when it's hot, at least in my experience.

(2) Water Clarity: If it's crystal clear I never get a lot of bites - I feel like they get scared off by the terminal tackle. I like it when the water is a little stirred up, but not so muddy/dirty they can't see the bait.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

HIT'em with a big ars snag hook


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sand fleas as bait are a good thing,make that a GREAT thing,but not the best. I use fresh shucked oysters. Fiddlers are actually my 3rd choice,then shrimp. I use a fast action spinning rod in the 6-7 foot range and a shimano stradic 400 reel with 15lb braid and 5' flourocarbon tippet. The actual rig is a standard fishfinder with a 6" leader and an eagle calw wide bend #2 hook. I find them all throughout the water column depending on visibility and temp.It depends. Just try different depths until you find them.
But then again what do I know


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Ya'll ....*

uh ....as if ya got it GOING ON!!!

The right way..

RT:beer: :beer:


----------

